# Where can I buy some pigeons



## Yakeyes

Hey guys, just wondering if any of you know where I can get some pigeons for training my pup. I'm in northeast Ohio Akron Canton area. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

I get mine from an Amish livestock auction outside of Danville. They have it once a month, usually around $5 a bird. I know that's a little far for you but you should be able to find an auction closer to you in Amish country.


----------



## brettmansdorf

Been to auctions in Creston, Carrolton, and north of Warren - but I don't ever remember seeing pigeons... Call around or simply go downtown with your net... 

I'm still laughing - but here it is...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/index.php

And specifically a thread related to trapping them in OH...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f115/ohio-laws-23644.html


----------



## bustedrod

haha I remember my german short hair one day bird hunting I knocked a pigeon down she ran out and grabbed it and immediately spit it out, turned and looked at me like what the hell, she trotted back without the bird. she would not fetch a pige ..


----------



## sherman51

the other day my wife came in from church laughing. she said the preacher had invited everyone to a pitch in dinner. then my 8 yr old asked her what was a pigeon dinner, LOL. my wife couldn't answer her because she was laughing to hard.
sherman


----------



## fireline

several on craigslist
https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=pigeon&sort=rel


----------



## Yakeyes

Thanks guys!


----------



## Yakeyes

brettmansdorf said:


> Been to auctions in Creston, Carrolton, and north of Warren - but I don't ever remember seeing pigeons... Call around or simply go downtown with your net...
> 
> I'm still laughing - but here it is...
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/index.php
> 
> And specifically a thread related to trapping them in OH...
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f115/ohio-laws-23644.html


Lol! Wow.....that's funny


----------



## bustedrod

I never raised my bird dogs with pigeons they stink and dirty, training that pup ya need to walk every day while popping a blank gun, so puppy gets used to gun shots, then use a small rock covered with clay wrapped with burlap, and scented with maybe pheasant or what ever bird you will hunt the most. this is retrevial dummy . then while walking throw dummy and pop gun couple times so dog can see, say fetch , you need to teach fetch while training. the dummy is made to teach dog to fetch and not mouth the bird too hard, if dog bites hard the stone in the dummy teaches not to bite hard . never used shock collars. good luck


----------



## Redheads

We used to trap/net them in the city all of the time.....The looks we would get were priceless.


----------



## Yakeyes

She's not a young real young pup, she's 11 months old. We hunted a bit this year and I've shot over her quite a few times. I just want to continue working on a couple things in the off season. I've been thinking about trapping them lol I can imagine the looks you would get lol


----------



## bustedrod

I get it its nice workin a dog my german short hair loved birds. you can get a remote release where you tuck a bird and put it in this thing set it on the ground and walk towards and release bird with remote , it kinda slings them up in the air so they fly . good luck


----------

